# 2001 Altima stalling in drive while stopped...



## gunnjb (Aug 22, 2008)

My daughter's 2001 Altima is having an issue with stalling. Driving the car seems to be fine. When stopped with foot on the brake occasionally the rpm's will jump up a few hundred then drop, do it again and then die. I have had it do this with the a/c on and off. When put into park the idle rpm is about 8-900. When put into drive the idle rpm drops to about 600 or so. THis doesn't happen all the time. This morning it took about 15 mins of driving or so to occur. A visual of the engine turned up no loose connectors but... Any help where to start before I go back to repair shop? Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Things I would look at include checking for stored OBD II codes, check for vacuum leaks, especially at the intake manifold gasket, checking to make sure that it is not in need of a good tune-up, checking for ending oil inside the distributor cap (an indication that the internal shaft seal has failed) and confirming proper base idle setting and IACV-AAC valve operation.


----------



## gunnjb (Aug 22, 2008)

I will look at those things, Thanks. Just had Cat Convertor and Nox Sensor installed along with a new valve cover gasket. I have seen other posts about cleaning the IACV and that it fixes the problem. Just waiting on a new gasket.


----------



## hondatech912 (Jul 10, 2013)

Was any repairs made on the vehicle recently?


----------



## gunnjb (Aug 22, 2008)

Cat converter and nox sensor and valve cover gasket replaced. But this problem has been here for awhile.


----------

